# NFC Checkpoint



## OhmMega (Apr 29, 2015)

This is an idea I've been working on for a bit.

The concept is using Near Field Communication tags and readers to identify a locomotive or something to allow automated control of either the device for collision avoidance or layout items such as signals. The system also utilizes infrared sensors as part of the package to enable the NFC reader and determine a heading on the track.

Basically it is a way to identify a locomotive or device with an NFC tag and control it with dcc.

Ill be posting more information on this as it matures. I'm currently working on a website to host the information, which should be up soon.

http://www.modelmotive.com

For the source code send me a PM.











Mod Edit: Fix Broken Link


----------



## OhmMega (Apr 29, 2015)

Some info on the parts and previews of the bench test.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MFRC...d-S50-Fudan-card-keychain-for/1732292096.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Infr...ification-adjustable-distance/1689336014.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...sung-Note3-S4-Nokia-Lumia-920/1385614567.html

Heres a preview of my bench test.

www.modelmotive.com/images/projects/checkpoint/preview0.jpg

www.modelmotive.com/images/projects/checkpoint/preview1.jpg


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Several of our members are also experimenting
with various digital control and sensing devices for
use with or in place of DCC. I'm surprised you
haven't heard from any so far.

Do keep us up on your project.

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh you know I'm all over this.  I have several bookmarks for NFC tags, but I haven't had time to buy and and experiment with them yet. I really like the idea that these tags can be programmed with a small bit of information -- enough that you could put in the line and car number, owner name, and other data such as purchase date.

Take a look at these -- ebay always has these tags available for a low price. This particular one has a much smaller footprint, 12mm x 19mm, making it better suited to stick on each individual car.

My goal is to have a computer keeping a list of the trains, but having a few NFC receivers spread around the track to periodically confirm that the loco is still pulling the cars it's supposed to have.


----------

